# Other Blood Test Results. Can someone please look at???



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Could someone take a look at the results of some of my other non-thyroid blood tests that just came in? All of this was non-fasting except for the Cholesterol Labs, which were fasting. Also, I was only taking a standard multi-vit and 3/4 grain Armour. Any thoughts?? I would so appreciate it! My last thyroid labs are listed in signature. (Progesterone and Prolactin have yet to be tested as well as Diurnal Cortisol Saliva test):

GLUCOSE (not fasting): 86 (65-99) - I'm on a super low-carb, low sugar diet, so I was expecting this to even be lower. I do have PCOS, so possibly an insulin resistance issue??

CALCIUM: 9.4 (8.7-10.2)
VIT D: 56.6 (30-100.0) - *Should this be higher??*
Vit B12: 1016 (211-946) - *HIGH* (why could this be?)
FOLATE: >19.9 (>3.0)
MAGNESIUM: 2.2 (1.6-2.6)
POTASSIUM: 4.0 (3.5-5.2)
SODIUM: 142 (134-144)

BUN/CREATININE RATIO: 24 (8-20) - *HIGH.* What does this mean??

IRON BIND CAP (TIBC): 316 (250-459)
UIBC: 214 (150-375)
IRON (Serum): 102 (35-155)
IRON (Satur): 32 (15-55)
FERRITIN (Serum): 103 (13-150)

*(NOTE: I'm 35 years old, and have poly-cystic ovaries - PCOS)*
FREE ESTRADIOL, SERUM (Day 3): 19 (30-100) - *LOW *
ESTRADIOL (Day 3): 24.9 (12.5-166)
LH (Day 3): 11.9 (2.4-12.6) - *high side of normal??*
FSH (Day 3): 5.7 (3.5-12.5)
TESTOSTERONE, SERUM: 20 (8-48)
FREE TESTOST (Direct): .3 (.0-2.2) - *on the low side?? * This is strange because it WAS HIGH about 2 years ago. This doesn't quite add up with PCOS ...normally PCOS-ers have high testosterone.

(progesterone and prolactin yet to come in)

DHEA 232 (31-701)
ACTH, PLASMA 16.9 (7.2-63.3)

CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL: 208 (100-199) - *HIGH.* I don't eat like crap and have been low-carb/low sugar for about a year and strict PALEO for about 3 months.
LDL CHOLESTEROL: 142 (0-99) - *HIGH.* 
TRIGLYCERIDES: 40 (0-149)

Thank you so much!! Btw, I was only taking standard multi-vitamin and 3/4 grain Armour at the time of test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Could someone take a look at the results of some of my other non-thyroid blood tests that just came in? All of this was non-fasting except for the Cholesterol Labs, which were fasting. Also, I was only taking a standard multi-vit and 3/4 grain Armour. Any thoughts?? I would so appreciate it! My last thyroid labs are listed in signature. (Progesterone and Prolactin have yet to be tested as well as Diurnal Cortisol Saliva test):
> 
> GLUCOSE (not fasting): 86 (65-99) - I'm on a super low-carb, low sugar diet, so I was expecting this to even be lower. I do have PCOS, so possibly an insulin resistance issue??
> 
> ...


Interesting.................

High levels of B12 are uncommon and not usually clinically monitored. However, if someone has a condition such as chronic myeloproliferative disorder, diabetes, heart failure, obesity, AIDS, or severe liver disease, then they may have an increased vitamin B12 level.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/vitamin-b12/tab/test

Has your doctor not commented about the high B12??? I think w/you, diabetes is a strong possibility. The proper glucose test would sort it out.

Your D is good; are you taking exogenous D?

If you are eating carefully and I know you are, I would have to conclude that getting the thyroid situation under control could correct those numbers. Does your doctor concur with this?

I am not skilled at the adrenals and other hormones; will let others comment.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> High levels of B12 are uncommon and not usually clinically monitored. However, if someone has a condition such as chronic myeloproliferative disorder, diabetes, heart failure, obesity, AIDS, or severe liver disease, then they may have an increased vitamin B12 level.
> 
> Has your doctor not commented about the high B12??? I think w/you, diabetes is a strong possibility. The proper glucose test would sort it out.


Docs have always said to not worry about it, saying that if I had any B12 supplements at all in the past year, it will show up as a high B12 result.



Andros said:


> Your D is good; are you taking exogenous D?.


Only occassionally will I take a Vit D supplement - mostly in the winter.



Andros said:


> If you are eating carefully and I know you are, I would have to conclude that getting the thyroid situation under control could correct those numbers. Does your doctor concur with this?


Yes. I'm just hoping getting the thyroid issue under control will make me feel like a human again. I could care less about the numbers at this point, just want to feel good.

Doc's main concern right now is thyroid/adrenal issues. We're waiting to get saliva test done and results returned. Thanks again, Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Docs have always said to not worry about it, saying that if I had any B12 supplements at all in the past year, it will show up as a high B12 result.
> 
> Only occassionally will I take a Vit D supplement - mostly in the winter.
> 
> ...


Am glad to hear your doctor is focused on the above. One thing at a time and since thyroid throws a real curve ball to the entire endocrine system, he is on the right track.

I found this interesting; you might also.

http://www.paulgolding.id.au/THE_B1...ationAndAdviceForPatients/SerumB12Levels.html


----------

